# Best Game of The Year [2008] [PC] *Bring your own popcorn*



## Ethan_Hunt (Dec 3, 2008)

So we needed a fresh new start on this one. Another year is about to fade out & we have been through the good (& bad) times of games released for this year. We have a truck load of contenders for this title but seeing that the forum restricts me to only 10 games to stay in the poll, I guess I'll have to oblige. But that doesn't mean YOU can't voice out your opinion on which game you felt was the best & which deserved to be right up there on top. Feel free to name which game you felt was the most deserving for this year & of course why you felt that way. 

Please bear in mind this is a PC only game nomination. So the console owners can have a new thread entirely. Make sure you pick just one title only as this isn't a tag team competition. Also do comment on why exactly did you pick the title & what made it so special for you. My special apologies if I have missed out any of your favourite title(s).

So without any further yapping let me get straight down to this year's nominees for the Best game of the year for 2008. 

*DRUM ROLLS* 

1.) Mass Effect 
2.) Fallout 3
3.) Call of Duty World At War
4.) Grand Theft Auto 4
5.) Far Cry 2
6.) S.T.A.L.K.E.R: Clear Sky 
7.) Devil May Cry 4
8.) Dead Space
9.) Assassins Creed
10.) Race Driver GRID

I have left out Prince of Persia from the list as it's still due for release on the PC. If that turns out to be a better title then we can always update it. Ladies & Gentlemen let's fire away with the voting shall we? 

PS: Leave the flame throwers at home & just let this be a simple voting session.


----------



## naveen_reloaded (Dec 4, 2008)

where is nfs uc ???


----------



## toofan (Dec 4, 2008)

I had started a similar thread where was it gone. I searched but its lost. Oh my god Somalian terrorist hijacked it. Rescue him.


----------



## amitava82 (Dec 4, 2008)

Where is "none of the above"?


----------



## Hitboxx (Dec 4, 2008)

Max 10 options allowed like he said.

I prefer COD:WAW, simply because the multiplayer of COD4 with the weapons of COD2 was like a long lost thought, and it finally materialized with WAW. Once you get addicted to multiplayer, the single player element of any game, however exotic, becomes redundant, atleast to me.


----------



## Ethan_Hunt (Dec 4, 2008)

I forgot to add my take. Like I said before, It has to be Devil May Cry 4. This game grabbed me by surprise actually & made me a fan of the whole series. Capcom finally got their act together after a dud DMC 3 port for the PC & revamped this baby with their MT Framework engine. The result was this beautiful piece of port which has to be the most optimised port ever. Stylish gameplay, cheesy storyline, good soundtrack & lush cut-scenes. Good job guys. 



> where is nfs uc ???


Seriously? Just kidding. As you can see it allowed _moi_ only 10 options in the poll & this game wouldn't really cut it for this years biggie. But if you really feel so please express why it deserves it. 



> I had started a similar thread where was it gone. I searched but its lost. Oh my god Somalian terrorist hijacked it. Rescue him.


The gods above thought that it needed a sequel so well here it is. No offence to the original though but it desperately needed more publicity. 

*HINT* Next time try posting a picture of Paris Hilton at the beginning to please the mods *HINT*

*HINT 2* OR may be not *HINT*



> Where is "none of the above"?


Did I forget to mention Rule No: 101? 

You need to have the game INSTALLED on your PC & must have completed atleast one run with it.


----------



## JojoTheDragon (Dec 4, 2008)

Cool thread. 
Hey toofan you thread got deleted becoz it got all the old games of 07


----------



## Faun (Dec 4, 2008)

I have played only two, cant decide as both are equally good


----------



## Third Eye (Dec 4, 2008)

Where is World of Goo?


----------



## x3060 (Dec 4, 2008)

fallout 3...


----------



## Psychosocial (Dec 4, 2008)

GTA4. Ignoring its performance issues, its an awesome game and I have played it a LOT on X360. The gameplay is just mind blowing, so is the story and the ambience. PC has better graphics than consoles which is also a good thing. My vote goes for GTA4. Next in line would be STALKER Clear Sky. Just loved that game!


----------



## amitava82 (Dec 5, 2008)

Third Eye said:


> Where is World of Goo?


That's why I asked "where is none of the above"?


----------



## Faun (Dec 5, 2008)

^^then the poll will be a joke


----------



## amitava82 (Dec 5, 2008)

It already is!!

Or may be definition of "best game" has changed. May be you guys are confused with "best game" and "Best looking game".. lol


----------



## Indyan (Dec 5, 2008)

Why am I the only one who voted for dead space?
And yeah World of Goo is mindblowing.


----------



## Faun (Dec 5, 2008)

^^I would have voted it and Clear Sky too, but both leaves me with empty feelings.



amitava82 said:


> May be you guys are confused with "best game" and "Best looking game".. lol



Does it matter for blessed ones


----------



## amitava82 (Dec 5, 2008)

more of opportunity..


----------



## arijit_2404 (Dec 5, 2008)

You included *"Far Cry 2"* and *"Assassins Creed"* ?

Thread fails here.
There should be one more options. *None of the Above* for writing his/her own game name.


----------



## Hitboxx (Dec 5, 2008)

OMG, how hard is it not to understand? The forum allows only 10 options, so if you don't have your game there, either choose one in the list or completely ignore it and type along your game summary. Do you have to been said None of the Above literally as the OP has already put it in his post?

Comments on the games would be better than comments on the thread else don't bother posting at all.


----------



## Third Eye (Dec 5, 2008)

But *this* thread has 15 options. 


EDIT: Mod answer (since offtopic): JDM -> 9DOT9


----------



## Ethan_Hunt (Dec 5, 2008)

arijit_2404 said:


> You included *"Far Cry 2"* and *"Assassins Creed"* ?
> 
> Thread fails here.
> There should be one more options. *None of the Above* for writing his/her own game name.


As far as I see it, Assassins Creed has got 5 votes in total. So apart from what would seem to be the obvious, people still like this game. Also I clearly mentioned on the top (not sure if you read the whole post), if I have missed out any game, then mention the game you liked the most & state why. Jeez how hard is it to understand that the poll can have a limited number of entries?


----------



## arijit_2404 (Dec 5, 2008)

There were, there are and there will be fanboism in this world. So I don't get surprised if AC or FC2 get most of the votes. I ain't fan of games that has only graphics to offer.

GTA4 is having troubles and criticised by users worldwide, yet it's the highest voted games (as I'm writing this post). AC is second, despite many people out there spoken against it as a repetitive game.

There're many people in this forum talked about STALKER:CS that how good game it is & they liked it - still it didn't get a single vote!

Anyway I didn't doubt ur intention. Poll is a quick way to know about the trend of anything. Thanks for your effort. KUTGW.


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Dec 5, 2008)

Most of the games here own the repetitive AC and GTA IV for PC is a FAIL!

I voted for FO3.


----------



## Faun (Dec 5, 2008)

welll...you know the obvious average choice of majority...lol


----------



## damngoodman999 (Dec 5, 2008)

why some of them are voting for GTA-4 .

the GTA-4 is bugged game of the year thank god for one reason the GTA-4 is runs some what good in "quad processor" but also has texture errors .

the fun fact is the GTA-4 FPS for cards like "4870X2 -> 21fps , XFX280GTX ->24fps , 4870 ->13fps " so much confused bug game 

*"PLEASE CHECK THE GTA-4 GAME & THEN VOTE , dont do a fake poll !!"*


----------



## Ethan_Hunt (Dec 5, 2008)

arijit_2404 said:


> There were, there are and there will be fanboism in this world. So I don't get surprised if AC or FC2 get most of the votes. I ain't fan of games that has only graphics to offer.


I beg to differ with AC as this game was freshly introduced & there shouldn't be any fanboyism attached to it per se. What we think is not a good name need not necessarily be a bad game to others. 



arijit_2404 said:


> There're many people in this forum talked about STALKER:CS that how good game it is & they liked it - still it didn't get a single vote!


Isn't that supposed to show their responsibility towards voting a game? 



arijit_2404 said:


> Anyway I didn't doubt ur intention. Poll is a quick way to know about the trend of anything. Thanks for your effort. KUTGW.


Most appreciated. Infact before I made this poll, I knew criticism would fly it's way throughout the thread. But that's why I made it a point to iron out a neutral poll & make sure you people name out which games they thought were the best as well. I guess it turned out to be the opposite & poll was given way too much emphasis on. There were way too many games to be named out. The usual "Where is that game" & "Aw hell no, you didn't just leave out that game?" would spring up no matter how many options I would have put in there.

Hence my point was simple. Instead of relying too much on the poll, just make a note of your game(s) & let it roll. After all you're the best judge & I'm merely a human. So I have my own limitations as has this poll.


----------



## arijit_2404 (Dec 5, 2008)

A quick suggestion:
It's better to roll out a poll based on genre. Isn't it? If we make poll out of all categories then it would be difficult to put all games in a poll which would start this type of criticism or debates.

Perhaps better to make a poll on "Best Action Games of 2008" or "Best RTS of 2008" etc. and narrow down the choices and debates.
Just my 2 cents.


----------



## Rollercoaster (Dec 5, 2008)

still to try Grand Theft Auto 4  so didnt vote for that.. Fallout 3 tops it all for me.


----------



## damngoodman999 (Dec 5, 2008)

^^ These are the only games that picks point of better games in 2008 !!!


----------



## BBThumbHealer (Dec 5, 2008)

For me , Race Driver : GRID !  Just Awesome !


----------



## Faun (Dec 5, 2008)

finally voted Clear Sky after completing Dead Space  Comparatively Clear Sky felt better than Dead Space.


----------



## SunnyChahal (Dec 7, 2008)

I R with Assassin's Creed


----------



## Sathish (Dec 8, 2008)

Always I love Horror games.. 
i think, creating fears in a virtual world is much harder than doing anything.
so my vote going to  "Dead Space".
I  have played this game alone in a room with lights were turned off. Amazing game..


----------



## amitash (Dec 19, 2008)

I vote for GTA4 ...there might be performance issues but hey its just 500 bucks for the original so you can play online..that too a game like GTA lV....now thats VFM for you.


----------



## Ethan_Hunt (Dec 19, 2008)

Dam it. I already voted but if I had to vote again GTA IV would be right up there for the game of the year.


----------



## Kl@w-24 (Dec 19, 2008)

Fallout 3....


----------



## SunnyChahal (Dec 19, 2008)

Assassin's creed goes to hell. GTA IV is in!!


----------



## Psychosocial (Dec 19, 2008)

I already voted GTA IV .


----------



## damngoodman999 (Dec 19, 2008)

fallout 3 ,, gr8 

this 2008 has many superb games to remember than any years ...


----------



## dheeraj_kumar (Dec 20, 2008)

I voted for Fallout 3. I'm a big fan of fallout, and when the promo screenshots were releasedm I almost had a stroke  its sheer brilliance, thats what it is.


----------



## pc_game_lover2004 (Dec 20, 2008)

Well although i haven't got my hands on it and this game's graphics s*cks till now still rockstar rocks and my vote goes to GTA IV


----------



## JojoTheDragon (Dec 20, 2008)

I'm dam confused. I love all of'em


----------



## NVIDIAGeek (Dec 22, 2008)

For me it's CoD!!

For me it's CoD!! and u should have added BiA: HH...LOL...


----------



## max_demon (Dec 23, 2008)

**** i voted wrong assessins creed instead of GTA 4

i like GTA 4 very much

^^ hey it is cool weather i say words like **** **** it automatically filters it !


----------



## kanishka (Dec 23, 2008)

What about crysis warhead?

Whats the problem in the game??


----------



## max_snyper (Dec 23, 2008)

in my opinion there should be three best games of 2008,
i voted in terms of playability,graphics,and offcourse fun,,,,
1.fallout 3 
2.call of duty:WAW
3.GTA IV


----------



## NVIDIAGeek (Dec 24, 2008)

You can't miss Crysis Warhead, Wad'dya say????


----------



## thewisecrab (Dec 24, 2008)

CoD 5
Played it at my friend's house. The game kept me on the edge of my seat for most of the time I played.


----------



## ajooba215 (Dec 25, 2008)

voted for fc2..but ma personel favourate was tru..the best i've ever played...donno y haven't anyone mentioned it..


----------



## SunnyChahal (Dec 25, 2008)

Bully ain't bad. Playing it these days.


----------



## Gurtaj (Jan 9, 2009)

I liked devil may cry 4. It was a great game. waiting for sequel........


----------

